# Avalanche Crest Quality



## VCrider (Mar 16, 2010)

I wear a size 10.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

No clue. It`s 2010, and with 5 minutes of google I couldn`t find a website.

Is it scary that a board company doesn't have a site in this time and age?


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

I wouldn't buy a board from an obscure company. If you were a complete beginner, it would probably be ok to learn on. But you'll want something better if you're intermediate. What's your budget?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

avalanche is one of those originals (damian sanders' brother chris) that live on in name only


----------



## VCrider (Mar 16, 2010)

The lack of website made me wonder. I didn't know if it was an off brand or made by another company.


----------



## VCrider (Mar 16, 2010)

I'd like to spend $400 or less for just the board.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i wouldn't pay $400 for a stack of 10 Avalanche boards


----------



## vote4pedro (Dec 28, 2009)

I'll recommend what I ride. Last year's Arbor Element. They were sold out everywhere, but REI just added a few to their site on closeout for $344. You can ride anything in any conditions. About the only thing it's not good for is jibbing. But it doesn't sound like you're riding park anyway. You could go either 158 or 161. I'd probably go with 158 for your weight.

Arbor Element Snowboard - 2009/2010 Closeout at REI-OUTLET.com


----------



## Nicoleb222 (Oct 11, 2020)

legallyillegal said:


> i wouldn't pay $400 for a stack of 10 Avalanche boards


Lmao! Def not!


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

Another vote for No on Avalanche. Plenty of reputable brands out there.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I dunno, pretty good deals in the last last last last lats last last last last last season sales bin make it tempting.


----------

